# pension transfer



## Chris1963 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi there,

Looking for advice/help regards Canadian pensions transferring to the UK.

Any help/advice greatly appreciated.

Regards, Chris


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Chris1963 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Looking for advice/help regards Canadian pensions transferring to the UK.
> 
> ...


What is it you want to know and what type of pensions?


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

I am also curious about this. We have no choice but to pay our federal pension here in canada, even while on work permit. If we decide to go back home, can we claim our pension back? it seems strange you are forced into a pension when you are not from Canada and more than likely wont stay here.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Maca_eire said:


> I am also curious about this. We have no choice but to pay our federal pension here in canada, even while on work permit. If we decide to go back home, can we claim our pension back? it seems strange you are forced into a pension when you are not from Canada and more than likely wont stay here.


You will receive both OAS and CPP based on your years of contribution no matter where you live in the world. If that's not to your liking too bad, so sad. You should have done better research.
AFAIK things are not too good in Eire at the moment as evidenced by the thousands leaving and trying to leave the country.


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> You will receive both OAS and CPP based on your years of contribution no matter where you live in the world. If that's not to your liking too bad, so sad. You should have done better research.
> AFAIK things are not too good in Eire at the moment as evidenced by the thousands leaving and trying to leave the country.


What on earth are you talking about? And whats with the attitude?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Maca_eire said:


> What on earth are you talking about? And whats with the attitude?


So, have I said something you consider untrue?


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> So, have I said something you consider untrue?


Not sure. Im not sure what you were talking about. I asked a question and you wrote something that didnt answer it, insulted our country, and displayed a pissy attitude. wheather its true or not is besides the point


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Maca_eire said:


> Not sure. Im not sure what you were talking about. I asked a question and you wrote something that didnt answer it, insulted our country, and displayed a pissy attitude. wheather its true or not is besides the point


You contend I insulted your country? Is what I wrote untrue? I don't consider stating a fact to be an insult. Firstly your OAS in Canada is funded from income tax, which every income recipient has to/should pay. CPP you buy by paying contributions from payroll based on income level. Other than your supposition argument "what if we don't stay" what other reason can you provide why individual residents should not pay into the scheme? IOW what if you do stay?


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> You contend I insulted your country? Is what I wrote untrue? I don't consider stating a fact to be an insult. Firstly your OAS in Canada is funded from income tax, which every income recipient has to/should pay. CPP you buy by paying contributions from payroll based on income level. Other than your supposition argument "what if we don't stay" what other reason can you provide why individual residents should not pay into the scheme? IOW what if you do stay?


I asked why it has to be paid while on work permit.
Secondly, in saskatchewan, we have no choice but to pay into cpp. And my question if you read it properly was can we get it back if we move home. I dont care about it if we stay in canada.

For instance, if we pay in for a year and move home, thats a year of money paid into a canadian pension that we then lose, or can we still claim it at 60? even if we are no longer residents of this country


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Maca_eire said:


> I asked why it has to be paid while on work permit.
> Secondly, in saskatchewan, we have no choice but to pay into cpp. And my question if you read it properly was can we get it back if we move home. I dont care about it if we stay in canada.
> 
> For instance, if we pay in for a year and move home, thats a year of money paid into a canadian pension that we then lose, or can we still claim it at 60? even if we are no longer residents of this country


Being on a WP is academic. You receive, for the most part, all benefits received by PRs and citizens. No-one in Canada can opt out of CPP payments, it has nothing to do with being in Saskatchewan. I stated in my first reply to you that you will receive the pensions anywhere in the world and based on your contribution years. For OAS it's at age 65 and for CPP at age 60.


----------

